# 260G on main floor need help on load capacity



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I purchased a 84Lx24WX30H tank and want it on the main floor. I need some help and advise how to reinforce the joists. I dont want to put a wall underneath because it sits right above my basement couch and would basically make that room a lot less functional and I would be in the dog house. 

So the tank will sit against and outside concrete wall, on 2x8 with 16inch centers running a span of 11 ft to a steel beam. My thought is double and triple the joists near the ends of the tank. one other issue the one end of the tank will site about 1 ft over a window where the joist is not supported by the concrete wall just a bridge across the basement window if you get what I mean. 

Will this be ok? I estimate with stand and everything this will be approx. 3,ooolbs. 

In ref my 150g 4'x24x30 was no issues without any extra joist bracing.

Last resort it goes in the basement but not where i want it and not looking forward to carrying this down there.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You need a pro to come in and tell what you need to do in my opinion.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

That's a 4000 lb load at the end of the day. I would stonily recommend 

A) engineer to come look

B) get your rabies shot cuz you are going to the dog house. 

And 11 ft span on 2x8 is pushing it. 

The engineer is going to recommend a beam or cross support structure connected to jack posts and a footing.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Find a structural engineer in your area. Ideally someone who works for himself or a small firm. You will need additional reinforcement I suspect, and can probably get away with sistering the floor joists, but will lose a bit of head room in the basement if your sisters are 10" or more deep. The bridge on the window is nbd, so don't sweat it. If the basement is finished, you will be opening up drywall in order to get at your foundation wall, cause the sisters should get notched and hung right onto the foundation, but sometimes structural engineers will come up with some creative ways to avoid extra work.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Good advice, I will check out some local companies. 

If anyone knows someone who knows someone that does not mind a drive to Fergus and wont charge me much please let me know. 

Basement is finished I need to take the drywall off the ceiling. Another mess to get me in the dog house, the wife wants the tank downstairs


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

2 floor jacks with steel header will do the trick.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> 2 floor jacks with steel header will do the trick.


It might, but it is not sound engineering. There are no footings under your floor jacks you are relying on the concrete basement floor to support the load of the jacks and that is not reliable.

Honestly, you might want to cave now and avoid the mess and dog house. Use moving the tank to the basement as bonus points to negotiate something for the tank, like amazing lights.

A structural engineer (because they are legally liable) will want to give you a drawing, or written direction, and from my experience, you could be anywhere from 400.00 to over 1,000.00 just for engineering fees. Plus the work, drywall, mess.

OR>>>>> They might say the load is fine and go ahead without any changes to your floor. Most engineers charge between 80.00 and 150.00/hour for a site visit. I work with several but they are in the GTA, Barrie and Uxbridge areas and they would charge to come to Fergus.

This little adventure, if done right, could cost you between 1,000.00 and 5,000.00. That buys a lot of corals.

Or you could take the DIY method and wing it. But I wouldn't.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just dose helium bubbles - it will make the tank lighter!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Our last tank was a 310 with 2 floor jacks and steel cross beam, certified by a structural engineer as it was commercial install in old historic house in Toronto.
If the house is newer, it's overkill.
I've see a lot of 180s with no support.
But of course whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Tank pic this is where I would like it to stay. I emailed a local (Guelph) Eng place but dont think I will get much attn. and I definitely dont want to spend over a couple hundred tops. I need that money for stuff like lights and a new Vectra L1 pump. 

I might just go for it and sister 2 extra 2x8's for each joist. But you are right I'm still on the fence and may cave in for the basement option and keep the wife happy.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

This is the basement right below the tank. As you can see somewhat I cant put in jack posts or its right over our sitting area to the TV. I do have room to the right wall to put the tank there or the sump. ( plan to just put the sump downstairs elevated about 4 ft and use the new Vectra L1 to pump it up because its quiet and lower pwr consumption.

Sump is a custom acrylic that came with the tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hmmmm*

well dude , the only thing I can say is go with your gut ..
I deff think it needs some beefing up but I am in no way qualified to make that call 
the other thing I can say is

HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE ....

good luck


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What's the worst thing that could happen? Just a little water (260 gallons) doubt it would completely break through the floor.

Great store to tell if it did. Please post pictures


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Or you can sell the set up to me


----------

